

Show HN: Anoncat, stay Anonymous while sharing and chatting - termos
http://www.anoncat.com/

======
rantanplan
Um, need more info?

Anonymous but not over https? Yes, you said you're gonna add it at some point,
but it doesn't inspire much confidence. You should start with that.

Also, architecture? The about section doesn't say much. And you store
messages(but not IPs) to what end?

~~~
termos
Thanks for the feedback! The reason messages are stored is to broadcast the
newest messages to a user on join

~~~
rantanplan
Ok. Good luck with your project, but since that's generally regarded as a huge
undertaking, my advice would be to more precise on your definitions and try to
explain the architecture, the tradeoffs and the expectations one might have
from your service.

------
mcescalante
Other people I'm sure are letting you know as well, but it's returning a 502
now from all the HN traffic and it doesn't look like there's a cached copy
anywhere

~~~
termos
I took it offline, had too much load after several DOS attacks. Rate limiting
is now in place (like it should be from the beginning) and the site is back
up!

------
LePoneyRouge
I did: setInterval(function(){socket.join("rooms:" \+ 'hn', {}, function(chan)
{chan.send("new:message", {content: 'message from a BOT', nick: 'nick', chan:
'hn'})});}, 10);

There is obiously some security problems. ;)

~~~
termos
My friend did the same, really took its toll on the servers and I was forced
to take them offline. Rate limiting is now implemented, thanks for pointing
this out!

------
rogeryu
Anonymous over HTTP - is that a joke?

------
idiotclock
I think the name, anoncat, is very clever. Maybe I'm predisposed for cat-like-
things. But anyway the application is very clever too.

How come you store the chat messages?

~~~
nether
Then you'll love [https://crypto.cat/](https://crypto.cat/)

------
zenocon
Needs an https endpoint :)

~~~
asadlionpk
He can use Cloudflare for now. Free plan has HTTPS too.

~~~
aw3c2
Nothing says anonymity like a global CDN that "infected" an incredible of
websites. No thanks! Keep it local on your server please.

~~~
mason240
Is that why I have been seeing a Cloudflare redirect message at most sites
I've visted this week?

~~~
aw3c2
The captcha one? As a Tor user for casual browsing it is really a slap in the
face to see that on websites I considered supportive of privacy.

------
mgbmtl
Nice UI.

Is the code available? How does it compare to
[https://crypto.cat/](https://crypto.cat/) ?

~~~
termos
Code will be released at some point when I'm no longer embarrassed over it. I
bet it's not something anyone should look on for learning Elixir best
practices

------
bildung
Looks nice!

I see you allow file uploads. How do you handle file storage, isn't that
potentially expensive (DOSing your bank account)? And what about legal
problems (copyright infringement and illegal stuff)?

~~~
termos
I don't have much disk space available so if the limit is exceeded I will
delete files that have not been downloaded recently. Active files stay longer.
Legal problems I have not put much thought into, but anything reported or
found by me will be deleted immediately. Client side encryption and decryption
could come in the future.

------
guardstanker
I can't figure out how to chat. Enter isn't working to send messages. Also, is
there a way to set nicks, like in IRC?

~~~
termos
Are you using Swype keyboard or some exotic keyboard? The return key on those
keyboard have a strange behaviour that I will debug some day. No way to set
nick, they are randomly generated for each browser.

------
partisan
It's down now, presumably from the message spam.

------
mnx
aaaand its dead.

